# Filling hole in front door (metal with wood core)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

And how do you want it to look. What it to look right then replace the door.


----------



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Find hardware that fits the old holes.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I don't know if either of these will help (or even apply to) your situation. Both are based on an easy-fix approach (Security Cover Plates).

LINK # 1: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
Related Picture Link: 
http://fp.vendaria.com/vpop/VpopVie...&bg=FFFFFF&nm=BZOpener&err=0&title=&pf=t&fr=t

LINK # 2: http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

joecaption said:


> And how do you want it to look. What it to look right then replace the door.



lol no. use bondo.

it has excellent thermal properties which is why it is used on cars exposed to the same harsh environment. I have never NOT been able to make a metal door look like new with bondo. 

and yes, filling the inside of the hole with foam is good, and will provide a backing for the bondo.....fill the whole thing then trim the foam back and leave just a little (1/8-1/4 inch).

we are talking about the little quarter sized hole for the bottom handle right?

If bigger (like the door knob hole) then fill with a circular wood block the same size, gorilla glue in place, then bondo over that.

remember the bondo dries very hard so within the first hour make sure you scrap down the excess while it is still workable....you want only minimal sanding to feather out and blend. If done correctly it should be quick, easy, and look perfect.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: Bondo is right on. Or get a cover plate is easier.

Gongrats on your new home!!!!!


----------



## sannitig (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

Yes the hole is for the bottom screw (hole is less than 3/8 large).

I will use bondo and hope that it looks ok. I may be replacing the doors a few years down the road as they are in fair condition.

Now I must find some bondo!


----------



## jcrack_corn (Jun 21, 2008)

the amount of pinkness you mix your bondo to will dictate how fast it drys, it should be light pinkish in color....if it doesnt really look pink then it wont harden well...if it looks dark pink then you will only have minutes of working time.

When whatever you mix it in starts to feel warm (like a little mixing cup or whatever), it is too late, it is setting up and it happens fast from that point on. (by the way to clean the mixing cup, if you want to , just let it harden then pop out).

its all in the sanding, disregard the other poster about "if you want it to look right.".....show cars that have $10k paint jobs are mostly plastic filler underneath that paint because it it can be blended with metal so well.



sannitig said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> Yes the hole is for the bottom screw (hole is less than 3/8 large).
> 
> ...


----------

